# SV/Specialty Ring Training



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok, enough of the tiny ring this month.

I have a month to get ready for the Maturity. How do you train the dog to run the whole ring, hug the ropes, make the corners, etc?

We are doing our road work for tightening up and stamina, but the ring running is not real pretty as yet.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

e targets to get pulling and ring hugging. Train one side at a time. Use food or a toy (I had one that I used a ball sitting on a traffic cone). the dog is only allowed to go all the way to the target if they perform the way that you want. Once the dog can work one side, add a corner. Continue until the dog can work the entire ring.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We will try it. My son is working hard to keep up with the running. He wanted to work one side at a time teaching the first corner first, so he was on to something! Gosh, a person has to be in shape for this!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Are you guys going to the SE Futurity in May?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We are going to the MW, I guess. Anyway, the one in Indy at Easter.

I looked about for you guys at Purina this past weekend.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We are just working on this now with Zefra, thank goodness our is helping!

Are there any videos of training this that anyone knows about?

Our club is the one holding the event so we will get some extra help and have a easier time (get to practice!) hopefully!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Our training center has a big fenced field, so we practice for our specialty (in May) there. And yes, we train corner to corner too. 

I'm glad my handler is 23 and in good shape, or I'm not sure she'd make it all the way through the specialty! She'll have multiple dogs this year to show, so I feel for her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Samba said:


> We are going to the MW, I guess. Anyway, the one in Indy at Easter.
> 
> I looked about for you guys at Purina this past weekend.


We were at a wedding in Chicaago. The DH looks great in a tux!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The training paid off! She is now taking the ring very nicely! Her desire to go is not the problem but rather keeping her gaiting instead of pulling and lunging. A few well timed corrections by Jeff this weekend and she has lined right out! 
I am glad we put in some time on roadwork and ring training. I blew out L4,5 in my back last week so that brought an abrupt end to that! But enough was done to really help.


----------

